# Tension Adjustment for SPD-SL Pedals



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

I just installed PD-R600 pedal to my bike and was wondering how much tension I should start with?...I have never had SPD pedals and there is tension meter that I can see. The pedal was set at "loose" spring tension that it can go but I going to put it on the middle. Is there anybody that could give me some advice so that I can avoid suprises?


----------



## MC Hammer Pants (Feb 24, 2005)

*I rode loose*

the entire time I had my spd pedals they were set to a very loose setting... it was especially helpful in getting used to clipping in and out, although I still had a few mishaps... then I switched pedals... so I dont know what to say about how tight is too tight... I never had problems slipping out of the loose setup though, I did some interval work on them that way, but no serious hill climbing...


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

i've got mine at the minimum tension setting. i honestly can't imagine them any higher. i have to deliberately unclip as it is now, and i have never had an accidental unclipping in over a year and a half of using them, including sprinting/racing.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

filly said:


> i've got mine at the minimum tension setting. i honestly can't imagine them any higher. i have to deliberately unclip as it is now, and i have never had an accidental unclipping in over a year and a half of using them, including sprinting/racing.


Ditto, I keep mine on the lowest tension available. When I first got the new pair installed on my new bike, I forgot to check the tension. I had to twist my foot full force to be able to clip out. I'm surprised I didn't wrench the cleat off my shoe. I can't imagine that anyone rides them at anything BUT minimum tension!


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Same here...*

Just got the R540 SPD-SL pedal to try out. I've got about 150 miles on them with the lowest spring setting and have been pretty satisfied. I might try a couple of turns of the tension screw just to experiment but the low tension seems just fine...


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

When I got my Dura-ace 7750 I found that at the lowest setting when doing a trackstand at a red light it was to loose of a setting. I find that 1/2 way down setting much better.

I would love to know the newton meter level for the Shimano pedals like the Look pedals 12 to 16NM


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

As a 145 pounder the lowest setting might be too tight. I have done 2 summersaults with bike and spd sl's set at the lowest setting.


----------

